
Ask HN: What is your favorite text editor? - jessicaXXX
I am new to learning python. Some people recommend to use IDE or others to use text editor. What do you say? What should I use?
======
niksmac
Thats a tough choice, even for people with years of experience.

Programming is not just writing code, its a `tedious` task of writing,
compiling, running and debugging. IMHO, as a started you need an IDE to get
things done fast (at least to get the environment up and running)

After that you can easily switch to a better editor like Vim(again personal
choice)

Also check this article:
[http://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/q/20950](http://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/q/20950)

------
informatimago
emacs

Python will pass, you'll use other programming languages. But emacs is your
editor for life.

